# Vals and Flourish Excel



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

For whatever reason they always seem to die on me. Anyone ever have luck growing vals while dosing excel? I may try giant hair grass if I loose my vals. I bought some a little over a week ago and its doing nothing but slowly all turning brown and dieing off. All my other plants are doing great inlcuding the dwarf chain swords. I have eco complete for substrate too. Not sure what gives. I had vals before that grew like wild fire but I never doesed anythign at the time and only hade paly sand as substrate. Im confused as to whats up. Too much co2?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't recall the exact reason, but most vals will melt if you dose with excel... some people have had luck by starting off with very small doses and slowly increasing until they reach the recommended dosing schedule.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Vals and excel do not get on







At least from my experience anyway...

Other plants such as E. Densa do not do well with excel either.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok cool so its not jsut me. Ill pull those out and find a different grass type to use. Giant hair grass would look sweet but my LFS didnt have any at the time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Ok cool so its not jsut me. Ill pull those out and find a different grass type to use. Giant hair grass would look sweet but my LFS didnt have any at the time. Thanks for the info.


dwarf sag is similar in size to some smaller vals like corkscrew vals. its can form a dense carpet too.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Talked to the guy at my lfs and this one knows his stuff. He told me not to pull them yet cause his do the same but will grow new grass. Glad I didnt pull em right when I got home cause they seem to be doing better now. Still getting some giant hair grass. Cant wait to get that it'll look sweet. My 75 is going to be a jungle pretty soon with a 5" manny on the prowl.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Talked to the guy at my lfs and this one knows his stuff. He told me not to pull them yet cause his do the same but will grow new grass. Glad I didnt pull em right when I got home cause they seem to be doing better now. Still getting some giant hair grass. Cant wait to get that it'll look sweet. My 75 is going to be a jungle pretty soon with a 5" manny on the prowl.


 I would pick excel or vals, but not both.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I havent had any luck with excel and vals for a good two months. Once I introduced CO2 into my 55G they bloomed so much - I may have to remove them and pop them in another tank now!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I left the plants in there and glad I did. The original plant has all died off but theres a bunch of new growth and things are looking good. Just have to keep up with the pruning when the grass dies until new growth starts in. I suppsoe I should post some pics been awhile. Maybe tonight.


----------

